# and you guys says Dewalt drills are useless



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah wait until you cook it and eat it. 

You'll be like "Damn those scrambled eggs are totally not scrambled enough, should have used a Milwaukee."


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

Hold the trigger down long enough and it'll get hot enough to cook those eggs too


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Wirescraper said:


> Hold the trigger down long enough and it'll get hot enough to cook those eggs too


That only happens when using the red milwaukee drills.....18v non hammer drill. We burned up two last year on a school remodel. As in flames coming out of the motor housing. wish i had a pic.


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

Funny you say that, i got a brand new kit 18v milwaukee li-ion and 1st day drilling holes in tub, bout the 6th hole, she melted, shop replaced it with dewalt per my request.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Wirescraper said:


> Funny you say that, i got a brand new kit 18v milwaukee li-ion and 1st day drilling holes in tub, bout the 6th hole, she melted, shop replaced it with dewalt per my request.


Yeah you saw that other thread where the guy got free stuff from Milwaukee and you're trying to pull one over as well.

Nice try. :whistling2:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah you saw that other thread where the guy got free stuff from Milwaukee and you're trying to pull one over as well.
> 
> Nice try. :whistling2:


 
speaking of that free drill. BADASS!


I actually just bought a new 20v Dewalt set as well. Needed a new kit to replace the 18v set and it was only $400 at HD, so I couldn't pass it up.
Guys seem to like that as well.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a hole saw branded on my forearm from a DeWalt's inability to keep a bit locked into a drill chuck. DeWalt's are home owner grade only. POS.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I really like Dewalt's 3 speed gearbox. I find that second speed missing pretty often on the M18 fuel. That faster third speed is also nice on the Dewalt. 

I don't know why Milwaukee uses a 2 speed gearbox on their premium drill.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a DeWalt drill for over 10 years and don't think I ever used the second speed. I haven't missed it a bit since I switched to Milwaukee.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i got a dewalt 20v kit(hammerdrill and impact) for a very reasonable price, i think they made a mistake, and also replaced my RIGID set that was stolen. compared side by side, i still like my RIGID! and the LSA!:thumbup:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

UncleMike said:


> I had a DeWalt drill for over 10 years and don't think I ever used the second speed. I haven't missed it a bit since I switched to Milwaukee.


Odd, that was my most used speed on the Dewalt. If I'm spinning a big hole saw oof of an extension ladder its going to be on second speed and not a wrist breaking high torque setting. In general it provided just enough torque for most jobs.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

drspec said:


>


_top shelf_ rum in my eggnog please!

~CS~


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i have a 20v li-ion max with 3a/h batterys , when drilling 4 inch hole with hole saw in metal at minimum speed i have make drill overheated after 15 minutes of very hard work . drill stopped completely but didn't broke (battery was ok), there is probably a temp switch in new generation of 20v max. i leave it cool for about 15 min then it started working again.
i already killed other brand drill doing the same work


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Odd, that was my most used speed on the Dewalt. If I'm spinning a big hole saw oof of an extension ladder its going to be on second speed and not a wrist breaking high torque setting. In general it provided just enough torque for most jobs.


Looking at it that way, I would have been better off with a "middle of the road" setting the other day, when drilling through a bottom plate via an access hole, and the bit hit a nail or something and the drill slammed my hand into the drywall. Three days later and it's still sore. But without this incident in hindsight I probably would have been on speed 1 even if I had 3 speeds.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

A couple months ago I upgraded to the new Milwaukee Fuel Hammer-Drill and holy cow does that thing have a ton of torque. If I'm ever using it to drill holes with a hole saw or using a uni-bit. I have to set the clutch to the screw mode because if it ever catches when I'm drilling through a steel box, it'll just snap your wrist. 

Other than that, I love my Milwaukee drill, impact, sawzall. The construction of the body is awesome and I've never had a problem yet! Plus Milwaukee came out with their new 4 Ah batteries which last forever.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I agree, the Milwaukee brushless almost has too much power. Scares me sometimes, but usually I love it.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

oliquir said:


> i have a 20v li-ion max with 3a/h batterys , when drilling 4 inch hole with hole saw in metal at minimum speed i have make drill overheated after 15 minutes of very hard work . drill stopped completely but didn't broke (battery was ok), there is probably a temp switch in new generation of 20v max. i leave it cool for about 15 min then it started working again.
> i already killed other brand drill doing the same work


Sounds like its time to get the cord out.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

oliquir said:


> i have a 20v li-ion max with 3a/h batterys , when drilling 4 inch hole with hole saw in metal at minimum speed i have make drill overheated after 15 minutes of very hard work . drill stopped completely but didn't broke (battery was ok), there is probably a temp switch in new generation of 20v max. i leave it cool for about 15 min then it started working again.
> i already killed other brand drill doing the same work


 prety sure most battery drills are not designed for that kind of workout. get out your cords:whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

and after reading the previous posts, does any one know that the larger the hole saw, the lower the speed?:whistling2:


----------



## Hillbillyinca (Sep 12, 2013)

Dewalt tools are bad I burnt up 2 drills in one day now I only use makita or milwaukie


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

papaotis said:


> and after reading the previous posts, does any one know that the larger the hole saw, the lower the speed?:whistling2:


Yes i know for speeds, that is even why i use my cordless i can make it turn very very slow for big hole saw, i know it is not made for that but i do that about 2-3 times a year. i have another one big corded drill but it goes a lot too fast (about same speed as the first speed at maximum on cordless) for big hole saw and when it jam it break the hole saw or it hits me


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

The Makita LXT 18v lithium ion is by far the worst high end drill that I've ever used. The sawzall was also a pos. I will never buy another Makita cordless tool again. Quite frankly I don't think that they put much thought into how these tools are used out in the field. 

The sawzall was slow and bulky. The drill had three speeds and all of them useless. You either broke your wrist while the drill spun way too slowly or had no torque at all. I dropped the drill off of a damn 4 foot ladder and it never worked the same again.



FrunkSlammer said:


> I agree, the Milwaukee brushless almost has too much power. Scares me sometimes, but usually I love it.


Thats exactly why I think that an 1100 to 1200rpm setting would be ideal.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got the new Makita LXT kit and it is awesome! I love it. I use my cordless tools for everything, I maybe use a corded drill once or twice every couple months, I've never burnt one out, or broke one. Maybe it's the operator of the tools that treat them like crap, then complain that they're junk. A coworker of mine for instance, uses auger bits at high speed, drills through plywood with hole saws at high speed, and has gone through 4 drills in the last 2 years. 1 Bosch, 1 Milwaukee and 2 dewalts. I use my tools for the exact same tasks as him yet mine still work.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

No, Makita had a **** ton of issues with the LXT for quite a while after when they first went to lithium ion. I know people that have gone through several and don't beat on their tools. A clerk at my local tool store told me that they used to get a ton of returns for service on Makita's older LXT drills. He's pretty sure that is why they no longer offer a three speed gearbox. 

There are also tons of videos on youtube of people burning up Makita drills. I don't think that they put in the attention to detail in design that Dewalt and Milwaukee do. I would buy Bosch or even ridgid before Makita.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

How are you guys hurting your wrists? Low speed with the clutch on a high setting. Use your heads. Besides the Milwaukee brushless could easily handle a 4" holesaw.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use a 4" holesaw on my m12 brushless all the time. No problem.

I used Makita LXT for years and loved them. I just didn't like the size, but I never had any problems with any tools. They all worked great. I sold all my LXT tools and switched to the m12 line. So far so good.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

TGGT said:


> How are you guys hurting your wrists? Low speed with the clutch on a high setting. Use your heads. Besides the Milwaukee brushless could easily handle a 4" holesaw.


I can't even use a 7/8 nail eater in clean wood without clutch constantly kicking in on the highest setting. So now not only does the hole taking longer to drill because of the lower than necessary speed its also taking longer due to the clutch constantly kicking in. Now how is that better than just having a third speed?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i must say that chuck on dewalt 20v max is almost useless, even on high setting it slips very easily so i cant use it with hole saw or unibit


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I can't even use a 7/8 nail eater in clean wood without clutch constantly kicking in on the highest setting. So now not only does the hole taking longer to drill because of the lower than necessary speed its also taking longer due to the clutch constantly kicking in. Now how is that better than just having a third speed?


I bet I could run a 7/8 auger bit through clean wood on the high speed setting with the m18 fuel.

Even on slow speed, with lots of resistance, turn the clutch off, put on the handle and hold on.

People used to hand drill through wood and you can't do it with a modern drill because it doesn't have a 3rd speed?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

TGGT said:


> I bet I could run a 7/8 auger bit through clean wood on the high speed setting with the m18 fuel.


You missed my point entirely. My point was that you can't even use a 7/8 nail eater through clean wood with out the clutch kicking in on its highest setting. 

Using the clutch all of the time would annoy the hell out of me.



> Even on slow speed, with lots of resistance, turn the clutch off, put on the handle and hold on.


Yes because that is so much safer and faster than just using an 1100rpm setting. 



> People used to hand drill through wood and you can't do it with a modern drill because it doesn't have a 3rd speed?


I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Should I stop using an impact driver since it can be done with a normal drill? What other advancements should I stop using? Should I stop using my multi-tool as well?

You don't use a middle of the road speed. I got it. Don't try justifying why no one else should either. Something tells me that if you had the option you would take advantage of it.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

oliquir said:


> i must say that chuck on dewalt 20v max is almost useless, even on high setting it slips very easily so i cant use it with hole saw or unibit


I like the chuck on mine, its made by Rohm and they make some of the best chucks. We use Milwaukee M18 tools at work and I am not a fan.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> I like the chuck on mine, its made by Rohm and they make some of the best chucks. We use Milwaukee M18 tools at work and I am not a fan.


I've had good luck with mine as well.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

Oops i mean clucht not chuck!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> You missed my point entirely. My point was that you can't even use a 7/8 nail eater through clean wood with out the clutch kicking in on its highest setting.
> 
> Using the clutch all of the time would annoy the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


Well I guess the point I was trying to make is that I'm so awesome I don't need a middle of the road speed, because moderation is for the weak and indecisive. And even if I had one, I would never ever take advantage of it and therefore nobody else should either.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I'm not sure what point you're trying to make.


Good because we have no idea what point you're trying to make.

I can drill through old wood with a 7/8 nail biter on my M12 brushless drill. So FOR SURE an M18 can do it without any problem. 

Those brushless drivers have some serious power. My biggest problem is all my bits are dull... so I really have to give'r.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Good because we have no idea what point you're trying to make.
> 
> I can drill through old wood with a 7/8 nail biter on my M12 brushless drill. So FOR SURE an M18 can do it without any problem.
> 
> Those brushless drivers have some serious power. My biggest problem is all my bits are dull... so I really have to give'r.


I didn't debate that it wouldn't. The M18 fuel if I'm not mistaken has the most torque out of any 18v drill on the market.

Read the post that I had originally quoted. I am talking about *WITH THE CLUTCH ENGAGED*.

I'm not sure how to spell it out any more than that.



TGGT said:


> *How are you guys hurting your wrists? Low speed with the clutch on a high setting.* Use your heads. Besides the Milwaukee brushless could easily handle a 4" holesaw.


Again, the post that I had quoted.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I never drill with a big ass auger bit or hole saw with the clutch on. Hell I don't think I ever drill any hole with the clutch on.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Neither do I, until I tried it recently since I saw someone mention it on tool guyd. It didn't work out very well for me. 

IDK, I may try it the next time that I need to drill a large hole off of an extension ladder but by no means is it useful for general usage in my opinion. Or in the context of this discussion a replacement for another speed setting.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I would buy a drill with no clutch and no hammer function. Just high and low gearing, I dont screw with a cordless drill anymore so its obsolete to me.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

oliquir said:


> Oops i mean clucht not chuck!


Dewalt has had some issues with their clutches in the past...even so I still prefer Dewalt over Milwaukee.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

How are you guys hurting your wrists using battery drills? I use the M18 stuff and I can overpower the drill no problem.


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

jza said:


> How are you guys hurting your wrists using battery drills? I use the M18 stuff and I can overpower the drill no problem.


So all the rest of the guys are weak ass girls right?? Never had the incident of the drill getting hung up on something when you were drilling and twist your wrist?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

jza said:


> How are you guys hurting your wrists using battery drills? I use the M18 stuff and I can overpower the drill no problem.


You talking about the brushless? Because there's a serious difference between the brushed and brushless.

Sometimes I find myself in an awkward position with only one hand on the drill, going through some old wood and I'm just waiting to hit a nail and have it bog down, twist and hurt my wrist.

I try and position it against wood, with my hand on the other side.. but usually that doesn't give me enough leverage to push.

The situations come up. I don't think the old brushed are overly powerful, but the new brushless will hurt me, I'm just waiting for the day.


----------

